# Any reports from PCB?



## cjbullet (Jul 22, 2009)

Anybody been lately? We're going down July 25th and staying for a week. Will be fishing the jetties and pier and well as going out with anderson's one day maybe two.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure about the head boats, But the pier and the park are hottt!dONT FORGET THE PICS!


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 22, 2009)

cj, I'll be down on the 25th for a week also.  I'd like to get with ya and go to the jetties or off the pier.  I've been miles out on charter boats before, but I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to surf and pier fishing.  I bass fish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll be down first week of August, gonna hit the flats!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 22, 2009)

Reports I have been reading are very good for the new pier. Reds galore as well as kings and tarpon. Seems to be a early morning on the kings and tarpon but ok as well later on.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 23, 2009)

any info on baits of choice at the pier and/or jetties?  I'm here now working but am taking vacation 31-aug 8 and plan on fishing a little.


----------



## cjbullet (Jul 23, 2009)

kscoggins, I'll try to post something up if i find out what there biting. Usually you can just stop in half-hitch and they stay up to date on the fishing reports. We used to go to the pier a daylight and catch cigar minnows with bait rigs and use those for bait and catch lots of bonita. You can use the gotcha plugs and spoons as well as bubble rigs to catch spanish and lady fish. I'm not sure what the reds are being caught on off the pier but i would like to catch a few while i'm there. The same baits work off the jetties also. I'm no expert on this so if anyone can add to this we would all appreciate the help. Ranger I'll pm you my cell # and we'll try to meet up one day down there. BTW where you staying at?


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 23, 2009)

*I just*

got back from PCB. The bait of choice at the jetties was live pin fish on a falling tide. Take a cast net and you will get all you want. The pinfish usually can be found at the boat landing in the state park. We tried using some squid but it wasn't happening.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jul 23, 2009)

My Mom and Dad are there right now and talked to them yesterday They said that there was a big school of reds that were in the bay before the jettes that were 40 plus pounds. They said its hard to get one to the boat because they keep breaking there line, but they were having fun


----------



## cjbullet (Jul 23, 2009)

ccroland, how are they rigging the pin fish? Is there a certain size pin fish that work better.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 23, 2009)

*Top or*

bottom rigs are working. We used bottom rigs from the jetties. We lost a lot of hooks due to rocks. We watched people using both and catching fish. We used whatever size pinfish we caught. We didn't discriminate!!



cjbullet said:


> ccroland, how are they rigging the pin fish? Is there a certain size pin fish that work better.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 24, 2009)

Tha' Summit.  PM sent.


----------



## cjbullet (Jul 27, 2009)

Just back from the pier.saw between 5-10 kings caught this morning. King bite slowed but the bonita started. One person had a tarpon hooked up for a while but the hook pulled out before he got him close. If your fishing the pier make sure to bring some cigar minnows. At last check walmart was out so you'll have to go to half hitch.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 27, 2009)

cjbullet said:


> Just back from the pier.saw between 5-10 kings caught this morning. King bite slowed but the bonita started. One person had a tarpon hooked up for a while but the hook pulled out before he got him close. If your fishing the pier make sure to bring some cigar minnows. At last check walmart was out so you'll have to go to half hitch.



Keep at it! Take pics and thanx for the update!


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks man, I just back home yesterday, heading to PC beach on friday.  I think I'll take my 13 gallon bait tank to try and keep some live pinfish or something like that.  Dead whole cigars or cutbait work better for you cj ?


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 28, 2009)

I think all of the 65,000 Georgia folks who have visited in the last two months have cleaned us out.

If I was you and wanted decent action then I would go over to St. Andrews SP and fish off the jetties. You can catch a wide variety of fish and would probably say that live shrimp would be the ticket.


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 29, 2009)

wheres PCB?


----------



## KKrueger (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be on the pier this evening. Hopefully I'll be able to add a good report.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> I think all of the 65,000 Georgia folks who have visited in the last two months have cleaned us out.
> 
> If I was you and wanted decent action then I would go over to St. Andrews SP and fish off the jetties. You can catch a wide variety of fish and would probably say that live shrimp would be the ticket.



It works both ways. Ill trade you a deer for 5 kings!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 29, 2009)

The best pier info. for all the panhandle piers is found on
www.Emeraldcoastpierfishing.com  Feel free to join up and jump right in, members needed.    I post there under same name as here.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 29, 2009)

robertyb said:


> The best pier info. for all the panhandle piers is found on
> www.Emeraldcoastpierfishing.com  Feel free to join up and jump right in, members needed.    I post there under same name as here.



It is a very nice site. I just found it and I think I will join up. I enjoyed reading your reports from last week. It holds me over until I get back in October.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 29, 2009)

what kind of rope net or contraption do you guys hoist those fish up with?


----------



## cjbullet (Jul 31, 2009)

*report*

I know I'm a little late with this but here goes. Fished the pier tuesday morning cause there wasn't enough people signed up to go out on anderson's 12 hour boat. I only caught 1 spanish I had a few runs but only one hook up. Only one king caught of the pier that morning and I watched him eat the guys bait. Saw another huge tarpon come by the pier that morning. BTW talked to one of the guys that work on the pier and he said that they were rebuilding the other pier just like that one. Went out on the 12 hour boat at anderson's wednesday and we caught some good fish. I caught a 12 lb. Red snapper and a 9 lb. Gag grouper I think we limited on reds and would've had a lot more if the dolphin would have left us alone. They got 4 in a row from my bro-n-law and I know they got around 8 from me. If you go make sure to bring your own cigar minnows and if you can get some pin fish. And if you get a deck hand the others call lightening tell him you heard he likes spider wire. I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2009)

bouymarker said:


> wheres PCB?



Panama City Beach


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 31, 2009)

hey cj, was that a party boat you went out on for 12 hrs?  how much are the rates if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## cjbullet (Jul 31, 2009)

The 12 hour trip is $90 if you want a bunk it cost 3 bucks more. The 10 hour trip is $75. One other thing I would advise is to carry your own hooks. I used some 5\0 owner ssw circle hooks. It is regulation that you use circle hooks. Just start reeling when you get a bite.


----------



## cjbullet (Aug 2, 2009)

*pics from Party boat trip*


----------



## mike c (Aug 5, 2009)

fished the jetty sat. the 1st hooked 8 reds landed 3 biggest around 30lbs. fished outgoing tide with zaraspooks just cast and let drift and they will come up and get it seems like it was better midday watch close and you will see them cruising also change hooks to 4x owner or they WILL straighten them out trying to get the pics loaded


----------

